# APNS.  Atomic Pig Nuts



## fatwood (Dec 31, 2017)

Decided to make something besides ABTS for tonight's party.  So I made up something new (to me at least). I call them Atomic Pig Nuts.








Hot JD sausage ball with a cube of Jalapeño Jack in the center, then wrapped with bacon and sprinkled with my pork rub.

They're in the smoker with some hickory for a couple hours now.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2017)

Looking great so far.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

That's gonna be good .


----------



## tktplz (Jan 1, 2018)

So are these for the college games today? What are the ingredients? Looks like Hamburger or sausage rolled up in bacon.......do tell. GEAUX Tigers!!!!!!!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

Those look delicious


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks and sounds good. Should be yummy...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

Those look fantastic!
How did they turn out?
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2018)

tktplz said:


> So are these for the college games today? What are the ingredients? Looks like Hamburger or sausage rolled up in bacon.......do tell. GEAUX Tigers!!!!!!!


Read the first post .


----------



## tktplz (Jan 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Read the first post .



OK, got it, for the New Years Eve Party. Now back to the important part..........ingredients???????


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2018)

tktplz said:


> OK, got it, for the New Years Eve Party. Now back to the important part..........ingredients???????


Read the whole thing ?


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Read the whole thing ?


Maybe he is having forum issues and can’t see it. I don’t think there is any reason for responding the way you are. This is supposed to be a friendly, fun and helpful site for everyone with a passion for smoking.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Read the first post .


It’s cubes of pepper jack cheese wrapped with hot sausage and then again wrapped in bacon.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2018)

Nothing un-friendly meant by my responce .


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Nothing un-friendly meant by my responce .





chopsaw said:


> Nothing un-friendly meant by my responce .


Nothing helpful either. Maybe no response would have been better.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 1, 2018)

tktplz said:


> OK, got it, for the New Years Eve Party. Now back to the important part..........ingredients???????



⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇↙⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇


Hot JD sausage ball with a cube of Jalapeño Jack in the center, then wrapped with bacon and sprinkled with my pork rub.

⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆


----------

